# Step-son is annoying me



## soakindasun (Mar 19, 2013)

OK I KNOW I am the adult here. BUT my steo son is driving me insane. I have been married for only about 4 months. Been with him for about 2 years. I have 2 boys of my own. 11 and 18. And he has his son also 11. I have my boys all the time and then we have his every other week and weekend. But his mom just lives a few blocks away. Anyways, this kid has never liked me. I took his dad away, it was just him and his dad for 5 years before me. So now he resents me. I does listen to me, but he is just SO loud and annoying. He gives my son migrains. (for real). My son cant stand to be in the same room with him. Im not bragging, but everyone in this town says my son is a sweetheart and his son is a terror. Before I met my husband he would let him run wild, but now I dont let him jump all over my stuff, so things are better, but still when the child walks in the door I get a sick feeling in my stomach. And my husband treats him like he is an angel. Everything the child says my husband is like "oh really, thats awesome" I agree with being positive. But omg, I guess u gotta be here.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Is it possible that he has ADHD? Truly hyperactive kids are not that common, but it sounds like he might be one of them.


----------



## soakindasun (Mar 19, 2013)

yea one of his teachers sugessted that to my husband a few years back but he "disreguarded" it. I brought it up again to him and he just blows it off saying "I was just like that as a child". So now I feel like a nag when I get on him so much for being so loud. But he will sit at the computer while doing homework and bang the table, or just talk REALLY loud. or ALL the time. its just really annoying.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Has anyone had the childs hearing checked? Maybe he needs to be evaluated by an ADD specialist? It doesn't sound like your husband takes any of it seriously so this will be up to you to facilitate, that is if you care to help the child and your situation.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Why did the son move in with the mother when you and his dad got married?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

If you're on his school records as a responsible party for him, why don't YOU work with the school to have this evaluated? You can tell your husband, "It's probably normal, but since the school has brought it up and we're responsible for making sure he's taken care of, we should go through the process. Who knows, maybe we'll find some good information that we can use, and if we don't, then we haven't really lost anything anyway."


----------



## soakindasun (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree, I will bring it up again to him. I need to do something. Thanks


----------



## Murdock07 (Mar 7, 2013)

This can be a real problem. My partner of 3 years has a son with aspergers which manifests itself in weird and very bad behaviour. He was aggressive, ill-mannered and had to constantly be the centre of attention. His mother babied him and spoilt him which I also found irritating. I began to resent him and I couldn't hide those feelings. In our relationship, his behaviour was pretty much the only thing we argued about.

We had a big row 2 weeks ago and she moved out. I have mixed feelings in that I'm devastated to have lost her but I feel a sense of relief that I don't have to spend the next decade with her son.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you thought about taking family counselling? Merging families is a difficult thing, and it might help to get some outside input.

C


----------



## Murdock07 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply PBear.

She suggested councilling a couple of weeks before the split. I said I wasn't interested. I really didn't believe she would go. Now it's too late, I haven't seen her and she won't answer my calls. I'm hoping she'll miss me at some point and come back but realistically, I think she knows I struggle with her son and she sees it as my fault so I think I've lost her.


----------

